# In terms of AED,how much does it cost to move to Dubai?



## taylor4friends (Feb 13, 2012)

I am aware you guys don't like people asking the same question but how much money does it cost to move to Dubai. I am a single young professional who is about to graduate. I plan just to bring my clothes, hygiene items, and laptop and buy furniture in Dubai. I know I will need to stay in hotel for a certain period of time because it takes a while to get settle to live in Dubai. Thanks!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you mean how much does it cost to live in a hotel up until you finally get a place and furnish it? You need to be more specific!


----------



## taylor4friends (Feb 13, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> Do you mean how much does it cost to live in a hotel up until you finally get a place and furnish it? You need to be more specific!


Yes that is what I mean.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hotel I was able to dodge by staying with family for 3 months. To get my shyte together, with EVERYTHING, I spent around 25k - 30k dirhams. If you don't have that saved up, then don't come until you do!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you have a job prospect? Not sure I (or why anyone) would come here on a whim, stay in a hotel and hope to find a job.


----------



## taylor4friends (Feb 13, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Do you have a job prospect? Not sure I (or why anyone) would come here on a whim, stay in a hotel and hope to find a job.


I never said I didn't have job aspects in Dubai. I have two interviews coming up and need to negotiate things like salary, housing and relocation. I just a question how much does it cost to relocate to Dubai. I am single young woman just wondering how much money I would Need for staying in hotels until I get settled in my new apartment in Dubai. I would not move from anywhere especially a foreign country without a job so I don't understand why you would assume that...


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

For hotels, I would calculate anywhere between 80-100 dollars a day. That's if you want something decent.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Usually your new job will give you a months accomodations provided for an expat coming overseas. Isnt 'standard' but in a way, it is. Probly that is why he assumed. 

You will need to work in your package certain things. Like there is a 5% agent fee you have to pay up front. You will need deposits for dewa and connections fees, etc. Try to get a large relocation allowance. I would suggest minimum of 10k to get you started, not including the accommodation itself. And that is not bringing much over. If you are SURE you are moving here for one of these jobs and are a single person who isnt going to get a relocation allowance to move your stuff from usa, (not including the 10k set up relocation allowance), then I might suggest you to STUFF your suitcase for this trip with things, and find a nice soul who will store it in their storage or you. I think is 100$ extra for a third suitcase, flying from usa, on most airlines, and they let you bring up for two extra ones. That is the best and cheapest way you will find to bring things. And then when you come again, you can bring two extra, so you will have lots of your 'stuff' here and wont have to worry about space and leaving so much stuff that you might want here, behind. 

But that takes finding a nice person whom you can trust a bit


----------



## taylor4friends (Feb 13, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Usually your new job will give you a months accomodations provided for an expat coming overseas. Isnt 'standard' but in a way, it is. Probly that is why he assumed.
> 
> You will need to work in your package certain things. Like there is a 5% agent fee you have to pay up front. You will need deposits for dewa and connections fees, etc. Try to get a large relocation allowance. I would suggest minimum of 10k to get you started, not including the accommodation itself. And that is not bringing much over. If you are SURE you are moving here for one of these jobs and are a single person who isnt going to get a relocation allowance to move your stuff from usa, (not including the 10k set up relocation allowance), then I might suggest you to STUFF your suitcase for this trip with things, and find a nice soul who will store it in their storage or you. I think is 100$ extra for a third suitcase, flying from usa, on most airlines, and they let you bring up for two extra ones. That is the best and cheapest way you will find to bring things. And then when you come again, you can bring two extra, so you will have lots of your 'stuff' here and wont have to worry about space and leaving so much stuff that you might want here, behind.
> 
> But that takes finding a nice person whom you can trust a bit


Thanks for talking the time out your day to write this. The helpful is information. This is what I was looking for!


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Great post, very helpful for those transitioning here!


----------

